# Ship Breaking in UK, another farce.



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Thought I would bring this article from the Daily Telegraph to your attention.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2006/10/23/ccview23.xml

How to shoot yourself in the foot both economically and ecologically at the same time....Pity Peter Stephenson and Teeside employment...


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

It must be very frustrating!


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

There is one aspect on which I believe the article may be in error.
Since the ships left the States, the US Government appears to be finally facing up to the responsibilities of scrapping their surplus ships at home.
Contracts have been let in the last year or two to have them broken up in American yards and if the ships awaiting disposal in the UK are turned away, they may return to the US and be broken up.
With the asbestos problem, it's expensive to take them apart safely anywhere other than in the third world, but we may be beginning to realize that we have to foot the bill for our own toxic waste disposal and have it done safely, either at home or abroad, but not at Alang or any other place of that ilk.
That said, if the contract price is fair and regulations are followed closely, I can't imagine why there would be a problem creating presumably well paying jobs in the UK.

Bruce C


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Bruce, I agree. Surely the technology to do the job cleanly and responsibly exists now. Employers and employees are clued up to the risks involved and safety measures can be adequate. We have the same problem here with the decomissioned aircraft carrier Clemenceau, which will finally be scrapped here and not in India...


----------



## pierhead jumper (Jan 4, 2006)

Regarding the furore about these'Toxic ships' I don't recall any complaints or reports of sickness from the men who manned them.WHAT? Pierhead Jumper.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

pierhead jumper said:


> Regarding the furore about these'Toxic ships' I don't recall any complaints or reports of sickness from the men who manned them.WHAT? Pierhead Jumper.


From the Merchant Navy aspect, you probably would if one could ever find the past owners who made their money and scarpered into corporate oblivion.


----------

